
Is Ruby the dog and PHP the dogfood? - jamiequint
http://terrychay.com/blog/article/is-ruby-the-dog-and-php-the-dogfood.shtml
======
jaggederest
Does he realize that he is reiterating the hierarchy he was mocking?

ignore - laugh - fight - win

He says ruby people are trying to skip the middle two steps... and then he
laughs at them for it... heh. Also does a fair bit of fighting about it...

------
run4yourlives
When will these idiots learn that really, in the end, it doesn't matter?

------
jamesbritt
FTFA: "But I piss on whom I please, and say what I want, and Rasmus has to
just shake his head and take it. (Hence the irony in WWRD?âget it now?)"

He is a clown.

